# Projekt 2010: All Mountain Hardtail



## Transalp-Team (13. November 2009)

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle unsere Kunden und Bike Interessierte,


wir entwickeln seit geraumer Zeit für 2010 einen alternativen zweiten Hardtailrahmen der über die Einsatzbereiche CC/Race hinausgeht. Die ersten Prototypen sind bereits seit einiger Zeit in der Testphase. 

Unsere Zielsetzungen für den Rahmen sind:

1.[FONT="]       [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial]Relativ leicht (Ziel sind ca. 1700-1750 Gramm in der RH 48cm), hohe Stabilität und Robustheit. Gewicht des pulverbeschichteten Prototyps derzeit ca. 1900 Gramm.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial] [/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial] [/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial]2.[FONT="]       [/FONT]Angenehme Sitzposition, gute Fahreigenschaften bergauf wie bergab


3.[FONT="]       [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial]möglichst universelle Einsetzbarkeit:[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial]-[FONT="]          [/FONT]Reifenfreiheit im Hinterbau mindestens 2,5
-[FONT="]          [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial]Semi  integrierter Steuersatz[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial]-[FONT="]          [/FONT]Platz für Bremsscheiben mit 203mm Durchmesser
-[FONT="]          [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial]durchgehend verlegte Züge[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial]-[FONT="]          [/FONT]abfallendes Oberrohr das möglichst viel Schrittfreiheit gewährt (Realistische Überstandshöhe beim 19 Rahmen mit Big Betty Bereifung und 140mm Revelation Federgabel: ca. 76-77cm)
-[FONT="]          [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial]für Federgabeln mit bis zu 530mm Einbaulänge (100-150mm Federweg)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial]-[FONT="]          [/FONT]deckt die Bereiche Tour (Alpencross), Marathon, All Mountain und Enduro ab

4.[FONT="]       [/FONT]keine Spezialmaße, sondern eine hohe Kompatibilität diverser Komponenten



Anbei stellen wir  vorab schon einige Bilder des Prototyps ein.


Voraussichtlich wird der Rahmen bzw. das komplette Bike ab April/Mai 2010 lieferbar sein.



Mit sportlichen Grüßen

Arne Reising
Transalp Custom Bikes


----------



## .t1mo (13. November 2009)

Finde ich gut, dass soetwas kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikestone (14. November 2009)

Super Idee


----------



## konradP (15. November 2009)

Tolle Idee!

Ich bin schon ne ganze Weile auf der Suche nach nem Hardtailrahmen für´s Grobe! 
Ich hoffe doch das sich der Rahmen am Preis des anderen Rahmens orientiert


----------



## schummi (15. November 2009)

Suuuper !!!

Wie sicher ist April/Mail 2010 ? Ich brauche das Bike Mitte August für ein Transalp und will es vorher natürlich länger einfahren. Hätte fast schon ein 
*Hardtail Transalp Stoker Limited*

bei Euch bestellt, gehindert hat mich eigentlich nur die doch sehr sportliche Geometrie ... Wird das Bike preislich genauso liegen wie das Stoker? Sucht Ihr noch Beta-Tester ? Ich stehe absofort zur Verfügung ! 

Grüße und macht weiter so!


----------



## Transalp-Team (16. November 2009)

Hallo Miteinander,

die Verfügbarkeit Ende April - Anfang Mai ist realistisch. Anbei stellen wir euch einmal 3 verschiedene Aufbauvarianten mit Richtpreisen vor. Wir haben die drei Bike Varianten schon ausgiebieg getestet. Zu den jeweiligen Versionen Marathon, All Mountain und Enduro wird es dann jweils 3 - 4 verschiedene Aufbauvariantengeben.


*Marathon, All Mountain u. Enduro Hardtail Transalp  Summit*​MODELL Marathon Aufbau 
RAHMEN Transalp Summit - 7005 Aluminium - Triple  Butted
DETAILS Gewicht: 19" / 48cm = 1700 Gramm
GABEL Magura Durin Marathon  120-80mm + Poploc Lenkerschalter (Lock  Out)  
LAUFRÄDER DT Swiss X-1800  
NABEN DT Swiss X-1800  
SPEICHEN DT Swiss System  
BREMSEN Magura Marta 180mm - 180mm  
BREMSHEBEL Magura Marta  
KURBEL Shimano XT FC-M770 44/32/22  
INNENLAGER Shimano XT FC-M770  
SCHALTHEBEL Shimano XT SL-M770  
KASSETTE Shimano XT CS-M770 11-34  
UMWERFER Shimano XT FD-M770 
KETTE Shimano XT HG-93  
SCHALTWERK Shimano XT Shadow RD-M772 SGS  
SATTEL Selle Italia X2  
STEUERSATZ Acros  Ai-03 industriegelagert 
LENKER Gravity-9 Evelation  Riser 2014 640mm Breite 
VORBAU Gravity-9  Steep Face SL 7050 
SATTELSTÜTZE Gravity-9  Vertical 2014 
GRIFFE Acros  A-Grip geschraubt schwarz-rot 
REIFEN Schwalbe Nobby Nic Faltreifen 2,25"  
PROTECTION Die JAGWIRGE Tube Tops schützen den Rahmen vor scheuernden  Außenhüllen. 
SCHALTHÜLLE High End Schaltzughülle in Carbon Optik von JAGWIRE mit L3 Liner. Der L3  Liner garantiert eine permanente innere Zugschmierung. Die Lebensdauer und  leichtgängigkeit des Zuges wird so um ein vielfaches erhöht. 
PEDALE ohne  
FARBE schwarz matt eloxiert oder RAL Farbe nach  Wunsch  

GEWICHT  ca 10,50kg  bei RH: 19" ohne Pedale
PREIS  ca. 1499,00 Euro inkl. MwSt. zzgl.  Versandkosten


Steuersatz: 1 1/8 Zoll  semi integriert
Sattelstütze: 31,6mm
Scheibenbremsbefestigung:  IS2000
Umwerfer: Schelle -34.9 / Toppull Dual Swing
Schaltauge:  auswechselbar​ ​Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Arne Reising
Transalp Team
www.transalp24.de


----------



## Transalp-Team (16. November 2009)

Hallo Miteinander,

die Verfügbarkeit Ende April - Anfang Mai ist realistisch. Anbei stellen wir euch einmal 3 verschiedene Aufbauvarianten mit Richtpreisen vor. Wir haben die drei Bike Varianten schon ausgiebieg getestet. Zu den jeweiligen Versionen Marathon, All Mountain und Enduro wird es dann jweils 3 - 4 verschiedene Aufbauvariantengeben.MODELL All Mountain Aufbau 
RAHMEN Transalp Summit - 7005 Aluminium - Triple  Butted
DETAILS Gewicht: 19" / 48cm = 1700 Gramm
GABEL Rock Shox Revelation  Team Steckachse 150-100mm + U-Turn u. Poploc Lenkerschalter (Lock  Out) 
LAUFRÄDER Mavic Crossline  
NABEN Mavic  Crossline  
SPEICHEN Mavic System  
BREMSEN Magura Louise 203mm - 180mm  
BREMSHEBEL Magura Louise  
KURBEL Shimano SLX FC-M665 36/22 + Bashguard 
INNENLAGER Shimano SLX FC-M665 
SCHALTHEBEL Shimano SLX SL-M660  
KASSETTE Shimano SLX CS-HG80 11-34  
UMWERFER Shimano SLX FD-M660  
KETTE Shimano SLX HG-73  
SCHALTWERK Shimano XT Shadow RD-M772 SGS 
SATTEL Selle Italia X2  
STEUERSATZ Acros  Ai-03 industriegelagert 
LENKER Gravity-9 Evelation  Riser 2014 710mm Breite 
VORBAU Gravity-9  Steep Face SL 7050 
SATTELSTÜTZE Gravity-9  Vertical 2014 
GRIFFE Acros  A-Grip geschraubt schwarz-rot 
REIFEN Schwalbe Nobby Nic Faltreifen 2,25"  
PROTECTION Die JAGWIRGE Tube Tops schützen den Rahmen vor scheuernden  Außenhüllen. 
SCHALTHÜLLE High End Schaltzughülle in Carbon Optik von JAGWIRE mit L3 Liner. Der L3  Liner garantiert eine permanente innere Zugschmierung. Die Lebensdauer und  leichtgängigkeit des Zuges wird so um ein vielfaches erhöht. 
PEDALE ohne  
FARBE schwarz matt eloxiert oder RAL Farbe nach  Wunsch  

GEWICHT  ca 11,40kg  bei RH: 19" ohne Pedale
PREIS  ca. 1299,00 Euro inkl. MwSt. zzgl.  Versandkosten


Steuersatz: 1 1/8 Zoll  semi integriert
Sattelstütze: 31,6mm
Scheibenbremsbefestigung:  IS2000
Umwerfer: Schelle -34.9 / Toppull Dual Swing
Schaltauge:  auswechselbar​​Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Arne Reising
Transalp Team
www.transalp24.de


----------



## Transalp-Team (16. November 2009)

Hallo Miteinander,

die Verfügbarkeit Ende April - Anfang Mai ist realistisch. Anbei stellen wir euch einmal 3 verschiedene Aufbauvarianten mit Richtpreisen vor. Wir haben die drei Bike Varianten schon ausgiebieg getestet. Zu den jeweiligen Versionen Marathon, All Mountain und Enduro wird es dann jweils 3 - 4 verschiedene Aufbauvariantengeben.


*Marathon, All Mountain u. Enduro Hardtail Transalp  Summit*​MODELL Enduro Aufbau 
RAHMEN Transalp Summit - 7005 Aluminium - Triple  Butted
DETAILS Gewicht: 19" / 48cm = 1700 Gramm
GABEL Magura Thor Steckachse  140-100mm + Poploc Lenkerschalter (Lock  Out) 
LAUFRÄDER Mavic Crossmax SX  
NABEN Mavic Crossmax  SX  
SPEICHEN Mavic System  
BREMSEN Magura Gustav M 203mm - 203mm 
BREMSHEBEL Magura Gustav M  
KURBEL Shimano SLX FC-M665 36/22 + Bashguard  
INNENLAGER Shimano SLX FC-M665 
SCHALTHEBEL Shimano XT SL-M770  
KASSETTE Shimano XT CS-M770 11-34  
UMWERFER Shimano XT FD-M770  
KETTE Shimano XT HG-93  
SCHALTWERK Shimano XT Shadow RD-M772 SGS  
SATTEL Selle Italia X2  
STEUERSATZ Acros  Ai-03 industriegelagert 
LENKER Gravity-9 Evelation  Riser 2014 710mm Breite 
VORBAU Gravity-9  Steep Face SL 7050 
SATTELSTÜTZE Gravity-9  Vertical 2014 
GRIFFE Acros  A-Grip geschraubt schwarz-rot 
REIFEN Schwalbe Nobby Nic Faltreifen 2,25"  
PROTECTION Die JAGWIRGE Tube Tops schützen den Rahmen vor scheuernden  Außenhüllen. 
SCHALTHÜLLE High End Schaltzughülle in Carbon Optik von JAGWIRE mit L3 Liner. Der L3  Liner garantiert eine permanente innere Zugschmierung. Die Lebensdauer und  leichtgängigkeit des Zuges wird so um ein vielfaches erhöht. 
PEDALE ohne  
FARBE schwarz matt eloxiert oder RAL Farbe nach  Wunsch  

GEWICHT  ca 11,80kg  bei RH: 19" ohne Pedale
PREIS  ca. 1899,00 Euro inkl. MwSt. zzgl.  Versandkosten


Steuersatz: 1 1/8 Zoll  semi integriert
Sattelstütze: 31,6mm
Scheibenbremsbefestigung:  IS2000
Umwerfer: Schelle -34.9 / Toppull Dual Swing
Schaltauge:  auswechselbar​ 

Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Arne Reising
Transalp Team
www.transalp24.de

​


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. November 2009)

gibt es einen (Bilder) Link zu dem Rahmen oder einem Vorserienbike ?
Rahmenpreis ?

Da ich von einem geschrotteten Bike noch sehr viele Teile übrig habe, suche ich z.Zt. noch nach einen Hardtail Rahmen der eine Gabel mit 160mm FW (EL ~550mm) verträgt

Gruß Björn


----------



## Transalp-Team (17. November 2009)

@Bjoern U.,

der Einzelpreis für den Rahmen steht noch nicht exakt fest. Wird aber bei ca. 350,00-370,00 Euro inkl. Acros Ai-03 Steuersatz liegen. Der Rahmen wird für Federgabeln mit einer Einabulänge von bis zu 530mm ausgelegt sein. Das entspricht in der Regel Gabeln mit bis zu 150mm Federweg.

Anbei noch einmal ein parr Bilder zum Bike.

Detailbilder zum Rahmen stelle ich in den nächsten tagen noch einmal
mit ein.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Arne Reising
Transalp Team
www.transalp24.de


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. November 2009)

Hallo 
das sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus
der Rahmen allein ist auch erst April-Mai verfügbar ?
gibt es eine Freigabe für eine Doppelbrückengabel ?

Gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## becks1on1 (17. Dezember 2009)

Auf einem der Bilder ist die Verstärkung zwischen Sitzrohr und Oberrohr wegretuschiert. Wird der Rahmen ohne die Verstärkung kommen?


----------



## Transalp-Team (18. Dezember 2009)

@becks1on1,

wir testen derzeit noch 2 verschiedene Rahmenmodelle. Eines mit Gusset zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr und eines ohne (auf den Bildern ist es wegretuschiert, da wir das andere montierte Testbike gerade nicht vor Ort hatten). 


In der nächsten Woche stellen wir noch Detailbilder zum Rahmen vor.


Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Euer Transalp Team


----------



## Eisfochel (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

für welches maximale Fahrergewicht ist der Rahmen freigegeben?


Gruß,

Eisfochel


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Dezember 2009)

@Transalp Team: lasst das Gusset drinnen !
das soll ja ein Bike zum hart rannehmen werden und da ist auf ein paar Zusatzgramm am Rahmen gepfiffen insbesondere wenn die der Haltbarkeit zugute kommen !
zumal es IMHO mit auch besser aussieht

Sehr schade, dass es erst im April/Mai lieferbar ist, ich könnte (nur) den Rahmen jetzt sehr gut gebrauchen 

vielleicht habt ihr Glück und es läuft mir bis dahin nichts entsprechend anderes über den Weg


----------



## Transalp-Team (22. Dezember 2009)

Liebe MTB News Leser,

anbei stellen wir ein paar weitere Bilder unseres All Mountain Prototyps vor. 

Ziel ist es wie ja schon geschrieben einen Rahmen zu entwickeln der vom
Touren/Marathon bis zum Enduro Bereich Einsetzbar ist.

Unsere Prioritäten für den Rahmen sind wie schon geschrieben eine größtmögliche Robustheit und Steifigkeit, ein sehr breiter Einsatzbereich,
ein akzeptables Gewicht (ca. 1700 - 1750 Gramm bei RH 48cm) sowie
viele durchdachte Details (durchgehende Zugverlegung, massive Tretlagerpatrone für maximale Verwindungssteifigkeit, Bohrung im Tretlagerbereich dami sich dort keine Feuchtigkeit sammeln kann, 
mindestens 2,5" Reifenfreiheit, spezielle Ausfallenden für den perfekten
Sitz des Hinterrades usw...).







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]



Mit sportlichen Grüßen 
Euer Transalp Team


----------



## openstoker (22. Dezember 2009)

Transalp-Team schrieb:


> viele durchdachte Details (durchgehende Zugverlegung, massive Tretlagerpatrone für maximale Verwindungssteifigkeit, Bohrung im Tretlagerbereich dami sich dort keine Feuchtigkeit sammeln kann,
> mindestens 2,5" Reifenfreiheit, spezielle Ausfallenden für den perfekten
> Sitz des Hinterrades usw...).



Sehr schick. Eine Sache, die man gegenueber meinem Stoker noch verbessern koennte, wenn ihr es nicht schon getan habt: der Schlitz im Sitzrohr, an dem die Sattelklemme greift (gibt es dafuer einen speziellen Namen?), sollte nach vorn zeigen, damit er nicht so anfaellig fuer Schmutz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (28. Dezember 2009)

...7 monate zu spät!!! so eine sch...! hab ich schon ein AM-fully gekauft & ärgere mich prompt auch schon drüber! (& trau mich nicht im regen u fahren wegen der heiklen hinterbaulager!!!)
next time!
(wenn meine 32 talas mit ihrem tapered steerer passen tät ...da kommen mir gedanken... [schad, daß Ihr auf 1 1/8 gesetzt habt. in ein steuerrohr für den tapered steerer hätten mit einem adapter eh alle 1 1/8 gabeln gepaßt, umgekehrt gehts net...])


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Dezember 2009)

tane schrieb:


> (& trau mich nicht im regen u fahren wegen der heiklen hinterbaulager!!!)



??
warum ?
sind die Wasserlöslich ? 

einfach fahren und wenn es nicht funktioniert wie es soll dann eben beim Händler/Hersteller reklamieren !
ist doch kein Grund sich den Spaß verderben zu lassen !


----------



## tane (28. Dezember 2009)

no wasserlöslich nicht, aber wenn ich von der qualität der abdichtung der xt tretlager auf die "dichtlippen" (schon mal welche angschaut, wie fragil die sind?) der hinterbaulager schließe...
lieber bei regen & nässe mit dem hardtail foan, als monatelang auf den garantieersatz der lager warten (versenderbike) (wie sich jetzt herausstellt is der rahmen so a hin, ich hätt ruhig ei regenfoan können ... wird man sehen wie schnell der große versender mit der reputation für "endlosabwicklungen" das erledigt...)


----------



## Marcel84 (28. Dezember 2009)

tane schrieb:


> wie sich jetzt herausstellt is der rahmen so a hin, ich hätt ruhig ei regenfoan können ...



Was ist denn passiert?
Die Sache mit dem nicht bei Regen fahren finde ich schon etwas übertrieben... Putzt du das Bike dann auch nicht mit Wasser?


----------



## tane (28. Dezember 2009)

auch kein waschen! früher, als ich mein hardtail noch fleissig gewaschen hab war das tretlager noch öfter hinüber. (das nicht-waschen hab ich übrigens von der homepage von santa cruz [glaub ich], & die hinterbaulager sind natürlich noch viel anfällliger (& wesentlich!!! scheissiger zu tauschen!!!)
& passiert ist: die postmount-aufnahme der hinterbremse hat klaffende risse (vermutlich wurden die stahlbuchsen im werk zu fest eingesetzt (bei is 2000 wär das nicht passiert!)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Dezember 2009)

wie wäschst du denn deine Bikes ?
ich wasche meine Bikes zwar auch eher selten, das aber mehr aus Bequemlichkeit 
aber ich habe in 20 Jahren MTB kein einziges Lager aufgrund von Bike waschen geschrottet und aufgrund von Regenfahrten auch nicht !
noch nicht einmal die alten relativ schlecht gedichteten Shimano Konuslager in den Naben
ich gehe aber auch nicht mit dem Hochdruckreiniger über die Bikes, meist nur mit dem Gartenschlauch für den groben Dreck/Matsch und wenn's mal richtig sauber sein soll mit Lappen, Bürste und Spüli-Wasser
und bei meinen Mitbikern im Umfeld, die u.a. auch mit Bikes des Koblenzer Versenders unterwegs sind, gehen auch keine Lager durchs waschen kaputt. Die fahren dafür teilweise über 3000-5000km im Jahr und da spielt dann der normale Verschleiß und der Fahrstil eine viel größere Rolle.
Das man Lagern und Dichtungen von Zeit zu Zeit etwas Beachtung schenken muss, sollte klar sein
Aber da reicht eine (vorsichtige) Reinigung und je nach Lagertyp etwas Öl/Fett reingeben erhöht die Lebensdauer um einiges
Je mehr man im Staub, im Regen oder gar im Winter bei Salz/Schneematsch fährt, umso mehr Pflege ist nötig
Bikes sind nun mal keine Wartungsfreie Zone
Aber keins meiner Bikes hält mich nicht davon ab im Regen zu fahren, meine Couch schon eher


----------



## tane (29. Dezember 2009)

als ich sie noch häufig & ganz wusch: kübel mit wasser+spüli, bürste, schlauch mit schwachem strahl zum feuchtmachen & abspülen, NIE kärcher (hab keinen!) meine tretlager halten selten >4000km, dann rinnt die braune soße raus (original shimano lx/xt aber auch acros, die ich mal versucht habe)
seit geraumer zeit wird nicht mehr gewaschen (ausnahme: salznass), wenn, dann meist nur felgen & reifen (die tretlager halten aber auch nicht viel länger), nach schlammfahrten wird der gröbste dreck, angetrocknet, abgebürstet
& nein, meine räder sind nicht pflegefreie zone, ganz im gegenteil:kettenschmieren nach jeder ausfahrt, kettenrotation, check mit rohloff-lehre & bei längung >0,75 weg; gabelabstreifrige nach jeder ausfahrt ölen, schaltungen & seilzüge mit silikon/teflonspray, periodische nabenservice (xt-konuslager), bremsscheiben- & belagdicke periodisch prüfen, austausch bevor grenzwert erreicht ist, et. etc. - da ich sehr penibel bin & mich beim fahren miese funktion enorm nervt bzw. in anspruchsvollem gelände gefährlich ist, ist immer alles top in schuss!
& ja, meine räder werden bewegt: stadtgurke ~3700km, mtb >8000km im letzten jahr, bei JEDEM wetter, 52 wochen im jahr


----------



## böser_wolf (31. Dezember 2009)

frage wenn das teil bis zum enduro einsatz gehen soll 
150mm federweg
warum keine iscg für eine kefü oder hammerschmidt kurbel???
rohloff ausfallende wäre auch noch ne idee

mal hier schauen der ort für die enduro hardtails
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6690039


----------



## Ischi (11. Januar 2010)

gefällt mir gut der rahmen...

gibts schon wieder neuigkeiten und infos?


----------



## karl breit (4. Februar 2010)

ich hätte eine frage:
worin unterscheiden sich bei gleicher rahmenhöhe und gleicher eingebauter gabel die geometrien und sitzpositionen zwischen stoker und dem neuen rahmen? kommt beim all-mountain-rahmen der lenker näher und höher? dann muesste ja das oberrohr verhälnismässig kürzer und das steuerrohr länger sein, oder? wenn es so ist, wieviel ungefähr?

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (6. Februar 2010)

Wenn dann noch eine HammerSchmidt AM Kurbel dran passt, mit ISCG 03 Bohrungen und Steckachse hinten. Wäre es der Perfekte AM/Freerid Rahmen.
Überlegt mahl ob das machbar wäre, dann ist der Rahmen besser als Liteville 101 und Cheetah Alpencross ForPleasure .


----------



## tane (6. Februar 2010)

wenn wir schon bei vorschlägen sind:
ersetzt doch dieses furchtbar & klobig aussehende ober/sitzrohr-gusset durch eine kleine strebe ähnlich dem cheetah (aber dünner!!) das kostet nix & kann super aussehen
(wie z.b. :http://www.progressive-bikes.co.uk/hx1_frames.html   )
(noch eleganter wärs nach hinten verjüngt...
("style ist nicht alles, aber ohne style ist alles nichts!"


----------



## Transalp-Team (9. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für Eure zahlreichen Vorschläge und Anregungen.

Eine ISCG 05 Aufnahme sowie eine Steckachse werden kommen. Hier
sind wir allerdings noch nicht so weit. Das wird sich vermutlich erst zum
Jahresende hin umsetzen lassen.

Für die Rahmen die ab Mitte April-Ende verfügbar sein sollen, sind wir noch bei folgenden Punkten am Umsetzen: Sattelstützslot nach Vorne, Entscheidung zwischen einem 1,5" Steuerrohr dem 1 1/8" oder einem
konischen Steuerrohr.


GEWICHT: ca. 1680-1700 Gramm in 19"
Steuersatz: 1 1/8 Zoll  semi integriert / eventuell konisch bzw. 1,5
Sattelstütze:  31,6mm
Scheibenbremsbefestigung: IS2000
Umwerfer: Schelle -34.9 / Toppull  Dual Swing
Schaltauge: auswechselbar 
Reifenfreiheit:  maximal 2,6

Die genauen Geometriedaten gibt es per Email Anfrage: [email protected]


Anbei noch ein paar neue Detailbilder:
























Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Euer Transalp Team


----------



## Ischi (11. Februar 2010)

Hey,

ich wäre für ein 1,5 zoll steuerrohr...hohe steifigkeit und alle gabelschaftmaße können mit dem richtigen steuersatz gefahren werden...man könnte dann ja gleich einen variablen mit dazu legen ...

grüße


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Februar 2010)

steckachse hinten hmm da müssen die rohloffer wieder basteln
grad für ein sorglos am/enduro is die rohloff wie gemacht


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Februar 2010)

ich will (noch) keinen mit Steckachse....
bei mir wird das ein Reste-Teileträger, eben genau mit dem LRS den ich nur wegen fehlender Steckachse nicht mehr weiterverwenden kann
auch tapperd oder 1,5" wären unglücklich da dann die vorhandene Gabel wenn überhaupt nur mit Adaptern oder teuren Steuersätzen zu verwenden ist

bitte lasst ihn anfangs so wie er ist


----------



## Bodonia (11. Februar 2010)

Also ich wäre auch für Rohloff-Ausfaller!

Die Leitungsführung am Oberrohr wäre auch für die Nabe aus dem Fuldatal klasse.

Bin noch auf der Suche nach nem AM Hardtail mit Rohloffoption.

Edit: Ich wäre auch für 1.5er Steuerrohr. Den passenden Acros-Steuersatz könnt ihr ja nach gusto mit anbieten.


----------



## tane (11. Februar 2010)

keine flaschenhalterbuchsen am sitzrohr, damit man auch lange sattelstützen ganz versenken kann!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Februar 2010)

@Transalp-Team: "STEUERSATZ Acros  Ai-03 industriegelagert"  verbaut ihr da nur die hohe Version oder auch die deutlich flachere ?
mit welchen Steuerrohrlängen rechnet ihr ? (z.B. bei ~19")
gibt es schon genauere Preisvorstellungen ?

Gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slow-foot (16. Februar 2010)

Ein sorglos AM Hardtail mit viel Reifenfreiheit und "unverwüstlichem" Rahmen dann aber bitte auch Rohloff-fähig. Habt Ihr auch vor dieses Klientel anzusprechen?

Gruß


----------



## Guerill0 (17. Februar 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> steckachse hinten hmm da müssen die rohloffer wieder basteln
> grad für ein sorglos am/enduro is die rohloff wie gemacht



Seh ich exakt genauso. 
Für diesen mMn immer größer werden Personenkreis kommt außer Eigenbau, dann leider nur das Cheetah For Pleasure in Frage....
(Jaaaa, mit dem nötigen Kleingeld und bisserl Phantasie kann man evtl. auch noch idworx nennen, endorfin hat ja mit nem AM eher nix zu tun)


----------



## Bodonia (17. Februar 2010)

Oder nen Argon FR, oder nen Voitl, oder nen anderen Maßrahmen!

Nur der Preis, ach je, der Preis!


----------



## Bodonia (17. Februar 2010)

@ Transalp-Team:

Eine rein technische Frage: Warum ist das Frästeil am Tretlager asymmetrisch. Hat das einen Grund (Rahmenverwindung durch Kettenzug) oder wie? Ich fänds symmetrisch optisch schöner. Rahmen würde natürlich wieder schwerer.

Grüße Bodo


----------



## Transalp-Team (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

zu euren Fragen:

@tane,

wir planen die All Mountain Hardtails konsequent mit einer absenkbaren Kind Shox
Sattelstütze auszusatten. Fährt man alternativ mit einer normalen sattelstütze kann
man in die Gewinde für die Flaschenhalter am Sitzrohr Blindstopfen einsetzen.


@Bjoern U.,

Derzeit verbauen wir nur den Acros Steuersatz der höher aufbaut. Der Preis für den All Mountain Rahmen wird inkl. Steuersatz wird auf jeden Fall unter 400,00 Euro liegen.


@slow-foot,

in dem rahmen kann man auch die neue Alfine bzw. die Rohloff einbauen. Aufgrund
der Ausfallenden, wird man aber einen Kettenspanner benötigen.


@Bodonia,

das asymetrisch geformte CNC Fräßteil am Tretlager hat einfach die besten Werte in
Punkto Stabilität geliefert und die Einflüsse durch Kettenzug und Bremskraft am besten
minimiert. 


Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Euer Transalp Team


----------



## slow-foot (22. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Das ist zwar eine Möglichkeit, aber für den Fall eines Sorglosbikes will ich keine Kompromisse eingehen, soll heißen, ich wünsche mir dann die Lösung ohne Kettenspanner. Umso "schader", weil das konzept dieses bikes mir sehr gefällt. gerade auch mit der Möglichkeit breiter Reifen.

Sehr Ihr keine Möglichkeit, doch eine Variante speziell für Rohloff anzubieten?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Transalp-Team (22. Februar 2010)

@slow-foot,

da gibt es dann ja eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder eine sehr große Trelagerpatrone nehmen und mit einem Tretlager Exzenter arbeiten (unserer
Meingung nach keine optisch sehr schöne Lösung und sicher auch nicht die 
stabilste) oder alternativ andere Ausfallenden um die Kette spannen zu können.

Da wir bisher keine Bikes mit Nabenschaltungen ausgestattet haben und daher
das Marktpotenzial bzw. die Nachfrage nicht kennen, werden wir erst einmal mit 
einem Kettenspanner arbeiten. 


Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Euer Transalp Team


----------



## slow-foot (26. Februar 2010)

...Tretlager; ok. kann man drüber streiten, aber nehmt Euch doch bitte ein Herz, und überdenkt doch noch mal das Ausfallende !!!!  Sorglosbike ohne SchnickSchnack und ich bin dabei.

Grüße


----------



## Guerill0 (28. Februar 2010)

slow-foot schrieb:


> ...Tretlager; ok. kann man drüber streiten, aber nehmt Euch doch bitte ein Herz, und überdenkt doch noch mal das Ausfallende !!!!  Sorglosbike ohne SchnickSchnack und ich bin dabei.
> 
> Grüße



Versteh dein Problem nicht ganz.
Mit Kettenspanner isses doch noch viel sorgloser als mit variablem Ausfallende...


----------



## Cawi (1. März 2010)

Hi,
Finde den Rahmen und vorallem das Gewicht und den Preis sehr toll!
Steckachse und Konisches Steuerrohr sind toll. Wieso aber nicht PM Bremsaufnahme?
Genial wÃ¤re es, wenn die MÃ¶glichkeit bestÃ¼nde ein Einsteigermodell mit stabilen LaufrÃ¤dern und standfesten Bremsen (Elixir CR oder The One wÃ¤ren perfekt) mit Komponenten aus der SLX/X.9/X.7 Kategorie zu kombinieren und mit einer mÃ¶glichst guten Federgabel dann noch auf 1000-1200â¬ zu kommen.


----------



## Cawi (1. März 2010)

Noch eine Frage, soll der Rahmen der ende des Jahres kommen wird dann noch ein Stück leichter werden?


----------



## tane (1. März 2010)

deswegen kein pm am rahmen...siehst du die risse? kann bei is nicht passieren...


----------



## el saltamontes (2. März 2010)

Hier stand riesen Mist!


----------



## Cawi (2. März 2010)

Ok, jetzt halte ich etwas weniger von PM 
Kann das an der Gabel ebenso (leicht?) passieren? Dort ist PM ja inzwischen standart...


----------



## tane (2. März 2010)

an den gabeln sind die pm in der regel schon dicker, ein richtig gutes gefühl hab ich beim bremsenverstellen aber nie: wenn das gewinde ausgenudelt ist...
wo genau der voteil der pm aufnahmen an gabel & rahmen sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht: es sind eh immer adapter nötig! solange diese fix an rahmen/gabel montiert sind & der bremssattel mit extra schrauben in gewinden im adapter angeschraubt ist gehts ja noch (da werden die schrauben in gabel/rahmen beim verstellen wenigstens nicht angerührt), aber die art von adaptern, durch die lange schrauben einfach durchgesteckt werden sind vom bösen! & wenn adapter gebraucht werden können die grade so gut von is auf pm sein, weil die is aufnahmen werden nicht so leicht hin werden. mein canyon (siehe bild) zeigt sehr schön, wie hirnrissig die pm aufnahme am rahmen ist: da kommt ein adapter drauf (der pm dürfte für 160er scheibe sein) ist für den hersteller auch relativ aufwändig da mit stählerner gewindebuchse (da ist noch gute korrosionschance mit wintersalz) - das war ein garantiefall, aber 1. lästig & 2. was ist nach mehr als 2 jahren?
wenn übrigens die bremse nicht gestreikt (hab sie abmontiert) hätt ich die risse vielleicht erst gesehen bis es den bremssattel runtergerissen hätt...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. März 2010)

es wird immer Leute geben die etwas kaputt bekommen oder wo es Qualitätsprobleme beim Hersteller gibt
Eine pauschale Aussage PM würde nicht halten ist daher schlicht und einfach falsch !

Denn auch wenn das Bild eine kaputte PM Aufnahme zeigt, fehlt dazu noch die Aussage welche Bremse montiert war, wie groß diese war und ob sie für den Rahmen freigegeben war, wie es passiert ist, ob es ein Rahmenfehler war, ob die Bremse mit dem richtigen Drehmoment montiert wurde, ob die richtigen Schrauben verwendet wurde, usw....
Alles Punkte die zu so einem Fehler führen können
Und ist Mercedes, VW, Porsche, etc. derzeit so schlecht nur weil Toyota Qualitätsprobleme hat ?
Sprich man kann nicht automatisch von einem Hersteller auf den nächsten schließen
Mit Sicherheit lassen sich auch Bilder von ähnlich defekten IS Aufnahmen finden und sogar abgerissene Canti-Sockel gab es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. März 2010)

tane schrieb:


> es sind eh immer adapter nötig!



das stimmt so nicht ganz
eine Scheibengröße geht ohne Adapter zu montieren, erst wenn andere Scheibengrößen montiert werden sollen müssen Adapter her


----------



## tane (2. März 2010)

stimmt natürlich! nur braucht eh jeder eine größere scheibe als die dieohne adapter geht (160 hinten am all moutain? m.e. nur für leichtestgewichte ausreichend) & die paar gramm des adapters ist mir die höhere zuverlässigkeit des is allemal wert!


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. März 2010)

klasse idee, darauf habe ich gewartet.
Welche Gewichtsfreigabe wirds geben? Habe wohl incl Rucksack und Kleidung so 100kg und wollte das Rad auch nicht unbedingt schonen..


----------



## Cawi (8. März 2010)

Ist vielleicht jemand herum der eine Mail mit den Geometriedaten angefordert hat?
Mich würden der Radstand und der Sitzrohlwinkel sowie die länge des Oberrohrs interessieren.


----------



## kamakita (8. März 2010)

mich würd auch interessieren, wie sich die geometrie im vergleich zum stoker rahmen unterscheidet


----------



## Transalp-Team (9. März 2010)

Hallo Miteinander,

zu Euren Fragen:

@ To-bi-bo,

der Rahmen wird für den AM und Enduto Bereich ausgelegt sein und unterliegt
keiner Gewichtsbeschränkung. Selbst für normale Touren und Race Rahmen
aus Aluminium sind 100kg kein Problem. Vorausgesetzt diese sind richtig konstruiert.


@ kamakita und Cawi

Die genauen Geometriedaten gibt es per Email Anfrage: [email protected]
Ich kann hier leider kein Tabellen mit einbinden. Der wirft mit immer alles
durcheinander.



Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Euer Transalp Team


----------



## Cawi (9. März 2010)

Ok, die Mail ist raus, danke.
Steht schon was genaueres zum Erscheinungstermin fest?


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. März 2010)

okay das klingt ja super, habe euch auch mal eben ne E-mail wegen der Geodaten geschickt!
Ich hoffe ja wohl, dass dabei steht auf welche Gabeleinbauhöhe sich die Daten beziehen, hatte da nämlich schon Experten bei denen stand das nicht dabei!

PS: Als kleine Anregung: Ich würde mir vor allem für das All-Mountain echt sorglos Laufräder wünschen, lieber etwas schwerer, dafür richtig stabil!


----------



## Cawi (9. März 2010)

Hi, besten dank für die Mail!
Ist schon angekommen. Super Geschwindigkeit und sehr ausführlich :up:
Das mit dem Sitzrohrwinkel ist cool. bei 140 Federweg ist er schon recht ordentlich und wenn man die Gabel dann auf 100 absenkt ist der Winkel noch 2° steiler. Damit wird es sicherlich ordentlich Druck geben.
Was mir noch eingefallen ist, vielleicht könnte man mal über einen direct-mount Umwerfer nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pdondlinger (6. April 2010)

Hallo,

Gibt es Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit des All Mountain Hardtails?
Wird es Ende April sein so wie in einem früheren Post angekündigt?

Mit besten Grüssen!


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. April 2010)

pdondlinger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gibt es Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit des All Mountain Hardtails?
> Wird es Ende April sein so wie in einem früheren Post angekündigt?
> ...



wie ich es gerade fragen wollte.. gibts neuigkeiten?


----------



## Transtouri (7. April 2010)

Zunehmend werden Bikes mit 29 Zoll Rädern angeboten!

Wie schaut es mit euerm neuen Rahmen aus - 29" tauglich? 

Thx


----------



## Webster_22 (7. April 2010)

Schau dir die Bilder an, die Rahmen sind natürlich nicht 29" tauglich.
Allein die Räder würden nicht passen, von dem entsprechenden Federgabeln mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. April 2010)

und nicht jeder muss das mit den 29" mitmachen....


----------



## Transtouri (7. April 2010)

Ja schon klar! 

Bin aber etwas groß geraten und finde dass ein 29" Reifen auf einem 23" Rahmen 
nicht schlecht ausschauen würde! Oder?  

Was anderes wäre es bei einem 15" Bike! :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (9. April 2010)

Transalp Team? Es ist ja okay, wenn es noch dauert nur müsste man das hinsichtlich Verkauf des alten Rads schon bestenfalls wissen!

lg


----------



## chris84 (12. April 2010)

das Ding wär genau das richtige für mich... Aber nur mit Rohloff... und ohne Kettenspanner!

also bitte unbedingt irgendwann mal noch eine Variante mit Excenter-Innenlager nachliefern! (dürfte am einfachsten umzusetzen sein...)

dann rappelt bei flotter Gangart bergab auch keine Kette mehr -- und DAS ist RICHTIG geil!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. April 2010)

tut sich bei dem Projekt noch was ?

liegt ihr im Zeitplan oder ist das Ganze wieder in der Schublade verschwunden ?

Gruß Björn


----------



## Transalp-Team (19. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

unser All Mountain Rahmen ist in der Produktion. Da bei unserem neuen Rahmen alle Teile
individuell gefertigt werden müssen, hat sicher der Liefertermin etwas nach hinten verschoben. Unser Rahmenbauer wird mit der ersten Charge ca. Mitte Mai fertig werden.
Für den Transport sowie die Verzollung sind dann noch einmal 4-5 Wochen zu veranschlagen. Die Rahmen werden also Mitte - Ende Juni lieferbar sein und die ersten
Bikes noch einmal 1-2 Wochen später.


Derzeit sind noch einige Komponenten (es wird unter anderem eine absenkbare Sattelstütze von Kind Shock geben, die neuen XMM und EXM Federgabeln sowie Laufradsätze von DT Swiss und noch vieles mehr) für unseren neuen Rahmen im Zulauf. Sobald diese eingetroffen sind (in 2-3 Wochen) werden wir die ersten Bikes aufbauen, fotografieren und dann in unserem Onlineshop einstellen und freischalten (ab dann sind auch Vorbestellungen möglich).


Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Arne Reising
Transalp Team


----------



## sofastreamer (26. Mai 2010)

ist es dass, was aktuell auf der hp angeboten wird? Gibts keine version mit mehr federweg?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Mai 2010)

sofastreamer schrieb:


> ist es dass, was aktuell auf der hp angeboten wird?



nö, da sind eigentlich nur die normalen CC Hardtails (Stocker) zu finden



sofastreamer schrieb:


> Gibts keine version mit mehr federweg?



das auf der ersten Seite dieses Beitrags vorgestellte und irgendwann hoffentlich bald erhältliche All Mountain Hardtail 
Mit Freigabe für Gabeln mit einer Einbaulänge von 540mm (= ca. 150mm Federweg)


----------



## R0bert (30. Mai 2010)

wird es auch eine günstiger version so um 800E geben?


----------



## MasifCentralier (31. Mai 2010)

Hi,
irgendjemandem wurden hier doch mal die Geometriedaten zugeschickt. Könntest du die bitte mal posten.
Danke


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Juni 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> irgendjemandem wurden hier doch mal die Geometriedaten zugeschickt. Könntest du die bitte mal posten.
> Danke



Soweit ich das entdeckt habe, ist die Homepage aktualisiert und die Geo-Daten stehen dort...die Stoker haben nämlich (laut Abb.) den Rahmen verbaut. 

Werd mir auf jeden Fall den Rahmen diesen Monat anschauen und wenns geht probesitzen...wohn zum Glück nicht weit weg.


----------



## free-rid3r (4. Juni 2010)

Ich bezweifle, das der Stoker mit dem All-Mountain-Rahmen verbaut wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Juni 2010)

Ja, ich glaub, da hab ich mich zu früh gefreut..ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen.

Das Stoker hat doch viel Ähnlichkeit mit den Fotos des AM-Testmodells. Einziger sichtbarer Unterschied ist die "andere" Verstärkung im Bereich Unterrohr/Steuerrohr.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Juni 2010)

da die Jungs von Transalp derzeit wohl viel um die Ohren haben......
bin ich mal so frei und gebe die Geodaten hier rein (habe ich auf email Anfrage per mail bekommen)
daher ohne Gewähr auf Richtigkeit
------------------
Anbei ein paar Infos für Sie

GROESSEN: 17" in S /17" in M /19"in L /19" in XL /21" in XXL
GEWICHT: echte 1700 Gramm in 19"
Steuersatz: 1 1/8 Zoll semi integriert /eventuell auch konisch oder 1,5
Sattelstütze: 31,6mm
Scheibenbremsbefestigung: IS2000
Umwerfer: Schelle -34.9 / Toppull Dual Swing
Schaltauge: auswechselbar 
Reifenfreiheit: maximal 2,6





Wichtig ist hierbei das die angegebenen Sitz- und Lenkrohrwinkel auf einer Gabel Einbauhöhe von 475mm (in der Regel für alle gängigen Gabeln mit 100mm Federweg zutreffend) basieren. Verwendet man eine Gabel mit geringerer bzw. größerer Einbauhöhe verändert sich die Geometrie folgendermaßen: 

Pro 10mm MEHR Einbauhöhe verändert sich der Lenk- und Steuerrohrwinkel um 
-0,5°. Bei jeweils 10mm weniger Einbauhöhe vergrößert sich demnach der Lenk- bzw. Sitzrohrwinkel um +0,5°


Als Beispiel nehmen wir einmal die Magura Thor Federgabel mit 140mm Federweg und einer Einbauhöhe von 520mm. Hier ergibt sich dann ein Lenkwinkel von 67,75° und ein Sitzrohrwinkel von 71,25°


----------



## Transalp-Team (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo an alle Interessierten,

anbei ein paar neue Bilder des AM Hardtails. Das Bike (Testaufbau) wurde 
bisher ca. 750km im Harz sowie in den Alpen gefahren (Saalbach-Hinterglemm)

Die Ausstattung ist wie folgt:
MODELL Test (Richtung Enduro) Aufbau 
RAHMEN Transalp Summit - 7005 Aluminium - Triple  Butted
DETAILS Gewicht: 17" / 43cm
GABEL DT Swiss EXM 150mm + LC II (5cm Absenkbar)
LAUFRÄDER DT Swiss E540  
NABEN DT Swiss 370 Disc  
SPEICHEN DT Swiss System  
BREMSEN Avid Juicy 7 203mm - 180mm  
BREMSHEBEL Avid Juicy 7 
KURBEL Shimano XT FC-M770 44/32/22  
INNENLAGER Shimano XT FC-M770  
SCHALTHEBEL Shimano XT SL-M770  
KASSETTE Shimano XT CS-M770 11-34  
UMWERFER Shimano XT FD-M770 
KETTE Shimano XT HG-93  
SCHALTWERK Shimano XT Shadow RD-M772 SGS  
SATTEL Selle Italia X2  
STEUERSATZ Acros  Ai-03 industriegelagert 
LENKER Gravity-9 Evelation SL  Riser 7075 710mm Breite 
VORBAU Gravity-9  Steep Face SL 7050 
SATTELSTÜTZE Gravity-9  Vertical 2014 
GRIFFE Acros  A-Grip geschraubt schwarz-rot 
REIFEN Conti Mountain King Faltreifen 2,40"  
PROTECTION Die JAGWIRGE Tube Tops schützen den Rahmen vor scheuernden  Außenhüllen. 
SCHALTHÜLLE High End Schaltzughülle in Carbon Optik von JAGWIRE mit L3 Liner. Der L3 Liner garantiert eine permanente innere Zugschmierung. Die Lebensdauer und leichtgängigkeit des Zuges wird so um ein vielfaches erhöht. 
PEDALE Wellgo M-20
FARBE schwarz matt eloxiert

GEWICHT 11,73kg  bei RH: 17" inkl Bärentatzen Pedale (260 Gramm)



























Viele Grüße
Euer Transalp Team


----------



## free-rid3r (5. Juni 2010)

Verdammt hübsches Teil!


----------



## Apfelsator (5. Juni 2010)

Schön, aber der Vorbau ist extrem hässlich!


----------



## Cawi (5. Juni 2010)

Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze Syntace, Bremsen The One oder Elixir, Schaltung auf Sram und es ist ein Traumrad! Komplimente!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Juni 2010)

Interessante Geometriewerte...mit geringer Einbauhöhe der Gabel ergeben sich somit vergleichbare Werte wie beim Stoker...lediglich Oberrohr und Kettenstrebe ist minimal länger. Bleibt die Reifenfreiheit.

Irritierend ist die 19" Zoll L und XL-Angabe... ?!


----------



## Guerill0 (7. Juni 2010)

Schönes Teil und sehr geiles Gewicht.
Nur Vorbau und Pedale passen nicht so recht ins Gesamtkonzept 

Der Mountain King is für ein AM-Hardtail sicherlich o.k., ich hab ihn allerdings in einer Woche Gardasee ziemlich runterbekommen und würd nur noch die Rubber Queen aufziehen


----------



## itchyp (9. Juni 2010)

wann wirds denn nun eigentlich verfügbar sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apfelsator (16. Juni 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> wann wirds denn nun eigentlich verfügbar sein?



Gibts schon neue Infos bzw. Bilder von den anderen Aufbauten?


----------



## Freax (25. Juni 2010)

Mal in die Runde gefragt, bei einer Körpergröße von 1,86m und 89,5cm Schrittlänge, welche Rahhtmengröße beim All Mountain Hardtail wäre für mich geeignet? Verbaut werden soll eine DT Swiss EXM 150mm + LC II Gabel.

Gruß Freax


----------



## itchyp (25. Juni 2010)

warum son langer vorbau?


----------



## Cawi (25. Juni 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> warum son langer vorbau?



Hab ich was überlesen oder wie kommst Du auf einen langen Vorbau?
die 150mm ist die DT-Swiss gabel!


----------



## itchyp (25. Juni 2010)

Freax schrieb:


> Verbaut



sorry hab das wort in der schnelle als "Vorbau" gelesen


----------



## itchyp (2. Juli 2010)

Gibts denn nun schon einen konkreten erscheinungstermin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (15. Juli 2010)

Projekt eingestampft?


----------



## Guerill0 (15. Juli 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> Projekt eingestampft?



Würd mich auch interessieren wie's weitergeht oder ob das erst 2011 ein Thema wird


----------



## Freax (15. Juli 2010)

Ich habe letzte Woche bei den freundlichen Leuten von Transalp angerufen. Die Rahmen sind mitm Schiff unterwegs. Das sollte diese Woche anlegen in HH und dann bleibt nur noch der Zoll als unbekannte Größe. Mir wurde Kalenderwoche 29 genannt als möglicher Liefertermin. Ich sitzte auch schon heißen Kohlen 

Gruß


----------



## itchyp (15. Juli 2010)

also kommende woche...hört sich doch gut an.

sag mal habt ihr alle schon vorbestellt?

welche farben sind zu bevorzugen? ich habe leider viele weiße anbauteile....gibts meinungen?


----------



## Freax (16. Juli 2010)

An die Vorbesteller: Für welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge habt ihr euch entschieden?
Gruß


----------



## Slide303 (16. Juli 2010)

ich hab jetzt doch mehr ausgegeben als ich wollte und mir auch eins bestellt. allerdings das stoker sport I. @freax: ich bin 1,81 meter groß und hab ein 19 zoll bestellt. du solltest aber lieber deine schrittlänge messen.

gruß christian


----------



## itchyp (16. Juli 2010)

ich bin 1,78, 80cm schrittlänge und tendiere zur 19" L

oder doch lieber 17"?

hat ein hardtail tendenziell ein längeres oder kürzeres oberrohr als ein enduro-fully?


----------



## Slide303 (16. Juli 2010)

für dich wäre ein 18 zoll wie geschaffen 
wenn ich das hier richtig verfolgt hab, sollte man im zweifel eher ne nummer grösser als kleiner nehmen.

gruß christian


----------



## codatoto (16. Juli 2010)

Also, 

mir geht es auch so. Ich weiß mit der Größe nicht so recht. Ich tendiere zum kleineren 19" da mein altes Ghost AMR von der Oberrohrlänge ca. 595mm hatte. ICh möchte aber eine versenkbare Vario Stütze haben, dafür sind die 48cm Sitzrohr zu lang. Also nehme ich mit meinen 176cm den 17" Rahmen - hoffentlich ist das Oberrohr dann nicht zu kurz. Fabne RAL 1036 denke ich, das ist selten. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Slide303 (16. Juli 2010)

gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut. bin eher fürs klassische schwarz oder weiß in matt. mag langweilig sein, gefällt mir aber am besten. was nicht schlecht aussieht ist ein bike in pastellorange matt, was man unter den kundenbikes auf der transalp seite sehen kann.

gruß christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. Juli 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> ich bin 1,78, 80cm schrittlänge und tendiere zur 19" L
> 
> oder doch lieber 17"?
> 
> hat ein hardtail tendenziell ein längeres oder kürzeres oberrohr als ein enduro-fully?



also  ich hab bei den maßen zu 17" g egriffen am singlespeeder

zur farbe. matt braun


----------



## codatoto (29. Juli 2010)

Liefertermin ist nun auf Mitte August verschoben


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Juli 2010)

und auf mails wird auch nicht mehr reagiert......
schade, aber damit ist der Rahmen für mich so gut wie aus dem Rennen

ein offen und ehrliches Wort hier wäre sicherlich sinnvoller als sich die potentiellen Kunden zu verärgern


----------



## codatoto (29. Juli 2010)

Ja, aber was dann? Ich suche nach Alternativen. Ich habe z.Zt. kein Bike. Aber was lieferbar ist SC Chameleon, will ich nicht und was ich will ist nicht lieferbar, z.Bsp. Banshee Viento oder viel zu teuer, Liteville 101. Alles fÃ¼rn Arsch. Ich werde wohl ein teures Banshee 650â¬ Scirocco nehmen oder warten mÃ¼ssen. Ich weiÃ nicht was soll ich tun?!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Juli 2010)

Alternativen in der Preisklasse ?
Cotic Soul oder B-Fe
Ragley mmmBop oder BluePig

sind halt oft Stahlrahmen....

Alu AM Hardtail ist eben was seltenes (bei uns)
dann gibt es auch noch das Alutech DPU, das Reuber Hartwald oder eben das LV101
aber das wird dann schnell teurer und z.B. das 101 ist ausverkauft und neu nur noch als Restbestand bei div. Händlern verfügbar. Das Neue wird wohl zur Eurobike vorgestellt. Lieferbar dann ab ........20xx


----------



## codatoto (29. Juli 2010)

Ach ja das Alutech hatte ich auch schon im Auge, gefällt mir aber nicht so 100% ich schaue gerade nach dem Duncon Amstaff in 18". Es ist verschiedenen Farben für ca. 240 zu haben und lieferbar. Mal sehen wenn ich mein Ghost AMR Rahmen bei Ebay verkauft habe dann werde ich mich entscheiden.


----------



## Fifumo (29. Juli 2010)

..........tja, ist echt schade. Wollte im Sommer entscheiden zwischen Cheetah hardtail und dem hiesigen Projekt, jetzt wird es wohl die Alukatze werden. Bei guter Qualität hätte ich ein paar Euronen  sparen können.
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## itchyp (29. Juli 2010)

ich hab mir jetzt auch ein ns core gekauft. die warterei war mir dann irgendwie doch zu doof


----------



## codatoto (29. Juli 2010)

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit der Qualität von transalp24.de Bikes, aber ich denke ich werde warten. Die wenigsten Hardtails sind für 203mm Scheiben zugelassen, eine Variostütze passt auch, die Farbe ist wählbar und aussehen tut er in kleineren Größen auch gut. Aber ein weiteres Terminverschieben wäre echt nicht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepenzep (31. Juli 2010)

Hai,
leider ist Transalp auch abhängig von Spediteur und von Zoll.  So das sich  
schon nach hinten ziehen kann mit den Rahmen, man sollte auch bedenken,
das auch Urlaubzeit ist. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Lothar


----------



## Fifumo (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

darum habe ich auch geschriueben dass es schade ist, und keinen bei TA 24 dafür verantwortlich gemacht. Aber auch die Bikebastler z.B. habe ihre Projekte oft an einen Zeitpunkt ( Urlaub z.B.) geknüpft, so dass da auch nicht immer volle Flexibilität herscht. Persönlich kaufe ich halt auch lieber meine Teile bei kleinen heimischen Produzenten, so dass die Anbietergruppe bei hardtail all mountain doch beschränkt ist. Aber so ist das im Leben: Wenn nichts schief  laufen würde, würden wir die Freude daran verlernen, wenn es eben Mal gut läuft........

Grüße 
Fifumo


----------



## hepenzep (31. Juli 2010)

Hi,
also Arne von TA ist/war diese Woche in Urlaub, vielleicht ist das der Grund warum er seit einer guten Woche nicht Antwortet. Er Teste noch mal den neuen Rahmen in Südtirol  Ich selber rufe lieber direkt dort an als über Mail. Das geht meist schneller und ist einfacher.

Kann auch TA nachempfinden das sie liebend gern die neuen Rahmen auf Lager haben würden. Denn mit jedem Tag wo sie keinen Verkaufen können geht ihnen mehr oder weniger ein Kunde abhanden. Leider, ist auch ein TA nicht vor Verzögerungen seitens des Produzenten gefeilt denn der sitzt auch noch am längeren Hebel. 


Eigentlich ist man(n) ja auch Doof!!  
Das man immer auf die Idee kommt im Sommer seine Projekte umzusetzen zu wollen. Gut in diesem Fall das die Rahmen noch nicht da sind erschwert das ganze noch. Die Urlaubszeit tut noch ein Übriges.


Also Kopf hoch und KEINE Kompromisse wenn ihr TA Rahmen haben wollt dann Wartet halt noch etwas. Schließlich lohnt es sich auch.denn wer hat so einen feinen Rahmen in seinem Programm für einen guten Kurs? Ich wüste auf Anhieb keinen..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Lothar


----------



## codatoto (31. Juli 2010)

Da haste Recht - schöne Rahmen gibt es wenige, habe heute noch einen gesehen ( Hartwald von Reuberbikes ) aber der Preis - wow 900

Ich werde warten !!!


----------



## dusi__ (4. August 2010)

wirds wohl doch nen winterprojekt von mir 

aber komisch das das projekt nicht mal auf der internetseite auftaucht?!


----------



## codatoto (4. August 2010)

Ja schade oder auch nicht, so bleibt es noch ein Geheimtipp 

Schau auch hier mal rein, da gehört es auch rein:

In die Herstellerforen von Reuber

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=454634

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7422667#post7422667


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codatoto (7. August 2010)

Also ich habe mich nun entschieden. Erst war ich bei Zumbi erfolgreich. Die wollten mir einen Voodoo Rahmen mit Liteville 101 Geometrie für 700 fertigen. Habe mich aber dann für den Alutech Cheap Trick entschieden weil er günstiger ist farbig eloxiert ist und die mir ein paar Details auf wunsch anpassen. Und mir Die Geometrie mit kurzen Sitz und langen Oberrohr eher liegt.  Also ich bin raus.


----------



## speedos (8. August 2010)

Wirklich schade, dass Transalp-Bikes nicht in der Lage ist, konkrete Info´s über den Ausliefertermin zu nennen. Erst groß angekündigt, mit Bildern, Preisen und verschiedenen Ausstattungsvarianten die Meute heiß gemacht und jetzt machen die sich hier rar.
Mag mir da lieber gar nicht ausmalen, wie die bei einer Garantieabwicklung reagieren/handeln.

Vor allem gehe ich davon aus, das große Hersteller ähnliche Konzepte auf der Eurobike präsentieren werden. So haben die sich die Türe selber vor der eigenen Nase zugeschlagen...


----------



## Transalp-Team (9. August 2010)

Hallo,

die ersten Modelle sowie der einzelne Rahmen sind jetzt in unserem Onlineshop
zu finden. Leider konnten wir die zuerst angegebenen Liefertermine nicht einhalten,
da unser Rahmenbauer die Komplexität unterschätzt hatte und sich der Fertigstellungstermin dadurch immer weiter verzögerte. 

Zuletzt wollen wir erst einmal den genauen Verladetermin sowie die Ankunftsanzeige
der Spedition abwarten.

Mit der ersten Charge die jetzt in der KW 33 im Haburger Hafen eintrifft und uns dann
Anfang KW 34 von der Spedition zugestellt wird, sind "nur" rohe Rahmen dabei. Diese
können nach Kundenwunsch gepulvert werden. Eine Storm Grey matte oder eine Tiefschwarz matte Pulverbeschichtung sind unsere beiden Standard Farben.


Die eloxiert Version wird mit der nächsten Charge kommen. Hier steht noch kein endgültiger Fertigstellungstermin fest.


Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Euer Transalp Team


----------



## dusi__ (9. August 2010)

schön schön.

aber n wenig teurer als erwartet aber immernoch gut denke ich


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. August 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> aber n wenig teurer als erwartet



also der Rahmen kostet genau den Preis der mir vor Monaten genannt wurde
und das mit der Möglichkeit einer *kostenlosen* Pulverung, die bei anderen teils heftigen Aufpreis kostet oder gar nicht erst verfügbar ist !


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. August 2010)

hab mir mal einen Rahmen fürs Winterbike bestellt...... es passen halt so gut wie alle im Keller herumliegenden alten Teile dran, sogar die Sattelstütze sollte passen
mal sehen wie lange es dauert zumal auch noch gepulvert.......


----------



## dusi__ (10. August 2010)

hm bin mir noch unschlüssig was die größe angeht, auf der page stehen zwar die maße aber 2x 19" in verschiedenen größen?

komisch. tippfehler?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. August 2010)

19" ist nur die Rahmenhöhe (48cm), der Unterschied ist die Rahmenlänge


----------



## pkacz (18. August 2010)

Hi,

eine Frage an Transalp. Wenn ich mir die ersten Bilder des Rahmens ansehe ist zwischen den hinteren Rahmenstreben eine gefräste Alubrücke drin. Bei den Rahmen die jetzt angeboten werden nicht. Gibt es dafür einen bestimmten grund?

Peter


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. August 2010)

Prototyp vs. Serienrahmen ???
einfacher & günstiger ?
günstiger & besser ?
....

aus dem Frästeil musst du eh ständig nur den Dreck rausfrimmeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (19. August 2010)

So der Rahmen is im onlineshop von Transalp mittlerweile verfügbar, hat schon wer bestellt?

Ich überlege im Winter meinen Fully Rahmen zu verkaufen und den Transalp24 AM Hardtailrahmen mit den restlichen Teilen aufzubauen. 

Ziel ist natürlich wie immer die eierlegende wollmilchsau, da mein einsatzgebiet nicht von CC bis downhill riecht, sondern ich bei gemäßigtem All Mountain ohne große rumspringereien oder ähnliches endet denke ich dass es machbar sein sollte. 

Einbauen würd ich eine 100 - 140mm Epicon xc tad, da stellt sich für mich natürlich die Frage wie sich der rahmen bei unterschiedlichen Federwegen verhält. 

mein Plan wäre ungefähr so, Rahmen mit gepäckträger (gibt ja solche die man auch an Rahmen ohne aufnahme schrauben kann) und packtaschen ausrüsten, zelt und sachen aufladen und ins bikegebiet fahren, dort den schmonz demontieren, die gabel ausfahren und spaß am trailheizen haben. 

Das geht natürlich nur wenn das Fahrverhalten tatsächlich bei unterschiedlichen Federwegen passt (beim fully ist es so dass ich bei 100mm in der ebene den eindruck hab dass rad in den boden zu treten, wobei es bergauf ganz gut passt und bei 140mm ist mir den Lenker etwas zu hoch, wobei es bergab wunderbar funktioniert)

Also, wer spielt den Testpiloten? oder wer kann schon berichten?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. August 2010)

Die Frage stellte ich mir auch..habe noch eine Magura Asgard in 453 aber die ist definitiv zu kurz. Bei angegebener Geometrie auf 473mm Einbauhöhe bezogen, würde ich einfach eine zu kurze Gabel verbauen und mir die Geo versauen... der Sitzr-Winkel ist dann zu hoch...das merkt man dann schnell am Anstieg und vorne hätte ich Überschlaggefühle und nervöseres Fahrverhalten wegen verlagertem Körperschwerpunkt und Lenkwinkel.

Ich fahr da demnächst aus Kiel mal mit einem Kumpel hin. Bin ganz gespannt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. August 2010)

rasumichin schrieb:


> So der Rahmen is im onlineshop von Transalp mittlerweile verfügbar, hat schon wer bestellt?



ich, aber einen roten und der dauert nochmal ~3-4 Wochen länger



rasumichin schrieb:


> Ich überlege im Winter meinen Fully Rahmen zu verkaufen und den Transalp24 AM Hardtailrahmen mit den restlichen Teilen aufzubauen.



wenn du kein Fully mehr fahren willst und die Teile alle passen kann das funktionieren.......

Aber so Dinge wie Gabelschaft, Tretlager/Kurbelbreite (Q-Faktor), Bremsleitungslänge, Sattelstütze, etc. passen gerne nicht und erhöhen dann schnell den Kaufpreis womit sich u.U. schnell ein Komplettrad rechnet insbesondere wenn man das alte Bike verkauft. 
Das mit den (zufällig) passenden Teilen war für mich mit einer der Hauptgründe für den Rahmen. Bedingt durch die "alten" Standards bei Bremsaufnahmen und Achssystem passen viel Teile die ich noch rumliegen habe (Bremsen, Gabel, LRS, Sattelstütze). Bei Bike Rahmen z.B. mit PM Bremsaufnahme und Steckachse ging das nicht so einfach aber so blieben die zusätzlichen Anschaffungen jetzt im bezahlbaren Rahmen.



rasumichin schrieb:


> Ziel ist natürlich wie immer die eierlegende wollmilchsau, da mein einsatzgebiet nicht von CC bis downhill riecht, sondern ich bei gemäßigtem All Mountain ohne große rumspringereien oder ähnliches endet denke ich dass es machbar sein sollte.



ich weiß nicht ob ein AM Hardtail die Eierlegendewollmilchsau ist. 
Ist aber letztendlich immer eigene Definitionssache 
Für mich ist und bleibt das (m)ein Fully mit dem weitest möglichen Einsatzgebiet



rasumichin schrieb:


> Einbauen würd ich eine 100 - 140mm Epicon xc tad, da stellt sich für mich natürlich die Frage wie sich der rahmen bei unterschiedlichen Federwegen verhält.



wahrscheinlich unterschiedlich.... 

wenn die Geo passt (und hält was die Zahlen so versprechen) dürfte sich der Rahmen mit 140 sehr gut bergauf fahren lassen, vielleicht etwas nervös werden. Dann eben soweit absenken bis es einem passt. 
Bei mir kommt erst mal eine 2008er Reba mit 115mm rein (die liegt z.Zt. unbenutzt im Keller) bis mir ein Schnäppchen mit 130 bis 150 mm über den Weg läuft.



rasumichin schrieb:


> mein Plan wäre ungefähr so, Rahmen mit gepäckträger (gibt ja solche die man auch an Rahmen ohne aufnahme schrauben kann) und packtaschen ausrüsten, zelt und sachen aufladen und ins bikegebiet fahren, dort den schmonz demontieren, die gabel ausfahren und spaß am trailheizen haben.



da würde ich eher einen (günstigen) Fahrradanhänger kaufen, das Zeug da reinpacken und den bis wohin auch immer hinterher zerren. 
Damit ist man deutlich flexibler und kann auch mehr zuladen (z.B. beim Einkauf den Kasten Bier fürs grillen abends )



rasumichin schrieb:


> Das geht natürlich nur wenn das Fahrverhalten tatsächlich bei unterschiedlichen Federwegen passt (beim fully ist es so dass ich bei 100mm in der ebene den eindruck hab dass rad in den boden zu treten, wobei es bergauf ganz gut passt und bei 140mm ist mir den Lenker etwas zu hoch, wobei es bergab wunderbar funktioniert)



abgesehen davon das sowas auch eine persönliche Geschichte ist wird sich der generelle Eindruck zumindest ähnlich anfühlen.
Mein Fully fahre ich mittlerweile zu 99,5% ohne absenkung, das vorherige ging ohne Absenkung bergauf fast nicht zu fahren. Das ist immer eine Frage der Rahmen Geometrie. Aber deren Zahlen versprechen zumindest was brauchbares. Die Praxis wird zeigen ob dem auch so ist.


----------



## rasumichin (21. August 2010)

Also danke erstmal für deine ausführliche Antwort




Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich, aber einen roten und der dauert nochmal ~3-4 Wochen länger
> 
> bei mir wirds wohl oliv oder moosgrün, jedenfalls ein schönes mattes grün (das casting der gabel soll auch entsprechend lackiert werden)
> 
> ...


----------



## da...tom (5. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

konnte bereits jemand Fahreindrücke sammeln und wäre bereit diese hier zu veröffentlichen?

VG Tom


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. September 2010)

sooo.... das habe ich gerade ausgepackt 

Gr. L
RAL 3001
Gewicht inkl. Steuersatzlager 2030g





die Verarbeitung sieht sehr gut aus, die Pulverbeschichtung ist gleichmäßig und sauber gemacht, Bremssockel, Ausfallenden, Sattelrohr und Tretlager sind ohne Farbe (somit fertig für die Montage), Steuersatz ist bereits eingepresst



 

 

 

 



heute Abend wird geschraubt
Bilder vom fertigen Aufbau folgen........


----------



## dusi__ (10. September 2010)

sieht sehr nett aus.
war der steuersatz vo anfang an dabei oder hast du ihn dazu bestellt?

gruß


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. September 2010)

der Acros Ai22 ist dabei
sprich im Preis enthalten, wie auch die Pulverbeschichtung in Wunschfarbe, falls man keinen eloxierten Rahmen haben will.


----------



## dusi__ (10. September 2010)

danke für die info 

bin gespannt was du dazu sagst, sieht wirklich sehr schön aus die farbe und auch das rahmendesign gefällt.

viel spaß beim basteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da...tom (10. September 2010)

schaut super aus!

würde mich über weitere Berichterstattung freuen ;-)


----------



## rasumichin (11. September 2010)

Schaut wirklich gut aus, nett auch dass der Steuersatz schon dabei ist.

Also nix wie ran und aufbauen die Möhre! Vielen Dank dass du den Testpiloten machst, wir warten gespant auf erste Fahreindrücke


----------



## jazzdravko77 (11. September 2010)

Der Rahmen sieht super aus. Gibt es bestimmten Grund wieso die Kabelhalter auf der rechten Seite so außen stehen?


----------



## jazzdravko77 (11. September 2010)

Sorry auf der linken Seite


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. September 2010)

@Jazzdravko: damit man mit der nach hinten laufenden Bremsleitung und dem Schaltzug gut am Sitzrohr vorbei kommt
Leider tragen die Halterungen etwas auf und die Leitungen haben "viel" Abstand zum Rohr. Dafür sollten sie dann bergab wenigstens nicht klappern ;-)



hier noch ein paar Bilder vom fertigen Aufbau
und ja, die Gabel widerspricht dem Sinn eines AM Hardtail etwas, aber die ist nunmal vorhanden und wird jetzt erst einmal gefahren bis mir ein 130/140mm Schnäppchen unterkommt (am liebsten eine 2010er Revelation....)













Parts:
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider Alu
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 75mm
Griffe: Syntace Moto
Gabel: Reba SL, 115mm, mit Poplook (inkl. 2.5er Fuchs Dämpferöl und Motorölschmierung), ist wie gesagt eine Übergangslösung....
Steuersatz. Acros Ai22
Kurbel & Innenlager: SLX 3 fach
Pedale: Acros A-Flat
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu 400mm 
Sattel: Flite Gel
Sattel & Schnellspanner: irgendwelche No-Name Teile
Umwerfer: SLX
Schaltwerk & Shifter: XT (2008er)
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR (2004), v + h je 180mm
Naben: Hügi 240 (Vorgänger der DT240S)
Felgen: DT EX4.1d
Speichen: DT Comp (+ schwarze Alunippel)
Reifen: Maxxis Ardent 2.25 (wg. der schmalen Felge leider nur 2.25) tubeless montiert mit NoTubes Rimstrip & Milch

Gesamtgewicht mit der Ausstattung: 11,45kg

Fahrbericht folgt in den nächsten Tagen......


----------



## Onkel Manuel (11. September 2010)

Heißes Gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kingpin78 (12. September 2010)

@Bjoern_U.,


sieht ja echt super aus mit einer tollen Ausstattung. Konntest du das Bike schon
Probe fahren?


Mfg Kingpin78


----------



## dusi__ (12. September 2010)

sieht gut aus !

fährt sich bestimmt klasse


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. September 2010)

kleiner Fahrbericht von der Proberunde heute. Leider nur Flachland ohne einen längerer Anstieg. Da aber der Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tagen nicht gerade verlockend genug ist um weitere Testfahrten zu machen, will ich versuchen meinen Eindruck von heute zu schildern, es aber auf die Eigenschaften des Rahmens zu fokussieren. Wie die Parts funktionieren kennt man ja  
Eins vorweg, wer wie ich nur eine kurze Gabel hat und diese einbauen will (muss), der bekommt eher ein CC Bike der stabilen Sorte aber kein AM Hardtail !  
Der Rahmen verlangt einfach nach einer Gabel mit mehr Schluckvermögen !

Der Rahmen fühlt sich sehr steif an. Ich spürte wieder was mein Fully sonst schluckt und freue mich so umso mehr über dessen tolles Fahrwerk  aber auch dass ich mit dem HT wieder lerne saubere Linien zu fahren  
Das Bike ist sehr schön wenig und spritzig in Kurven, was sicherlich auch dem breiten Lenker und dem kurzen Vorbau zu verdanken ist. Meine 0,1t konnten beim Antritt auch keine spürbaren Verwindungen provozieren. 
Die ersten kleinen Sprünge waren erwartungsgemäß hart, zumal ich hier zum ersten mal seit 1993 keine Klickies fahre 
Das Bike lässt sich vor Hindernissen schön vorne anheben und geht dann auch mit dem Hinterrad locker drüber. Besser jedenfalls als ich dachte bzw. von meinem alten Hardtail gewohnt bin.
An der einzigen nennenswerten "Steigung" an einem Sandhügel habe ich das Kletterverhalten ausprobiert. Geht erstaunlich gut, man muss aber sauber fahren. Das Fully geht an gleicher Stelle gefühlt besser/einfacher hoch. (subjektiver Eindruck)

Für mich stimmt insgesamt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis !
Auch wenn es kleine Mankos gibt. 
Zum einen ist, zumindest bei meinem Rahmen, der Zughalter für den Umwerferzug recht hoch am Sitzrohr angebracht, wodurch man mit der Zughülle einen gerade noch vertretbaren sehr engen Radius bekommt. Der Halter ging auch sicherlich problemlos 2cm tiefer anzubringen.
Und bedingt durch die mögliche Flaschenhalter Position am Sattelrohr lässt sich die Sattelstütze nur bis zur oberen Schraube, also nicht ganz versenken. Ich habe jetzt noch nicht probiert ob es ohne Schraube weiter runter geht, auch da mir das so eigentlich ausreichend tief ist. Wer eine absenkbare Stütze verbaut, hat das Problem auch nicht. Die Frage ist, braucht man an so einem Bike zwei Flaschenhalter.....ich zumindest nicht.

Gruß Björn


----------



## codatoto (17. September 2010)

Hallo, 

ja ich muß auch sagen - das Rad ist echt schön. 


Ich finde die Gabel paßt auch optisch gut ins Bild. Die Getränkehalter, die sind halt zu oft da. Ich fände es ohne auch sauberer. Die meisten fahren doch eh mit Trinkrucksack. Finde ich echt klasse dein Bike. Jetzt grübel ich, hätte ich doch auch warten sollen. Wer weiß?! Vielleicht das nächste Bike ein Transalp. Naja ich wünsche dir viel Spass und Kilometer damit


----------



## da...tom (22. September 2010)

@ Bjoern_U.: Danke für deinen kurzen Bericht.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das Komplettrad mit DT Swiss EXM 150 zuzulegen.
Was mich an der Gabel stört ist dass man den Federweg nicht verstellen kann - man kann sie absenken allerdings federt sie dann nicht mehr.

Meine Frage an die Besitzer des Summitrider ist ob ihr die Federwegsverstellung in diesem Bike für sinvoll haltet für gemischten Einatz im Bereich CC bis Enduro?!


----------



## Transalp-Team (11. Oktober 2010)

*[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica]Hallo Miteinander,
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica]in der aktuellen Ausgabe der Bike Sport News (Heft Oktober 2010) wurde unser neu [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica]entwickeltes Summitrider Hardtail getestet. Bei Interesse bitten wir um eine kurze[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica]email Anfrage an: [email protected] 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica]*Wir senden Euch den Testbericht dann als PDF Datei zu.*
[/FONT]      
[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica]
[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica]Euer Transalp Team[/FONT]​


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Oktober 2010)

Wie schaut es mit den Käufern aus, steigt vom bike und schreibt hier ein paar zeilen, incl. fotos BITTE!!!

will eigentlich auch meinen fully gegen den rahmen eintauschen. bzw. bin noch in der entscheidungsphase. 
zum preis erstmal  dann  zwischenzeitlich  jetzt als alternative zum fully


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. November 2010)

hey wo bleiben weitere Berichte & Bilder !!!?

bin ich etwa der Einzige von den ganzen Interessenten aus dem Thread hier, der tatsächlich eins gekauft hat ??
wenn ja.....dann habt ihr was verpasst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je öfter ich damit unterwegs bin umso mehr Spaß macht die Kiste ! 
Und da als Winterrad geplant und aufgebaut wird das jetzt auch öfter der Fall sein....

Bergauf geht das Bike jedenfalls ziemlich klasse, nur bei ruppigen Untergrund (z.B. altes Kopfsteinpflaster oder Wurzelpassagen) und einer Steigung von mehr als 10% merke ich, im Vergleich zum Fully, wie sich der Hinterbau bzw. das Hinterrad nur mit Kraft von Unebenheit zu Unebenheit drücken lässt. Ist eben ein Hardtail ;-)
Bergab kann man es richtig krachen lassen nur Sprünge bzw. die Landungen sind wie zu erwarten sehr hart (auch wieder im Vergleich zum Fully), da gilt es die Zahnplomben vorher zu nummerieren. 
Das Bike ist sehr wenig und agil was in engen Kurven schnell bemerkbar wird, was in meinem Fall eventuell auch mit der kurzen 115mm Gabel zu tun hat. Demnächst steht jetzt ein Gabelwechsel an (auf ne 2007er Pike mit 140mm) dann werde ich es endlich mit einem AM gebührlichen Federweg fahren können.
Dann gibt es auch ein etwas ausführlicheren Fahrbericht und neue Bilder, falls das (noch) von Interesse ist 

Hier noch ein Bild mit der derzeitigen Gabel


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Dezember 2010)

ich bin mit dem neuen hardttail meine feierabendtour so gefahren wie mit dem fs.. nach der tour hatte ich ne durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 3km/h mehr.


----------



## Eike. (5. Dezember 2010)

Das hängt aber auch sehr stark von der Tour ab. Wenn man wie zum Beispiel im Pfälzer Wald auch viel auf Singletrails bergauf fährt ist wiederum ein Fully kräfteschonender, das kann man nicht pauschalisieren. Klar ist, dass man auf ebenem Untergrund einen besseren Kraftschluss hat (wobei der Unterschied bei modernen Fullys sehr gering sein dürfte) und natürlich eine Gewichtsersparnis von grob einem halben Kilo.
Für mich hat ein Hardtail gegenüber einem Fully eigentlich nur zwei objektive Vorteile. Erstens wartungsärmer und weniger potentielle Fehlerquellen und zweitens ist es günstiger als ein vergleichbares Fully. Alles andere ist eine Frage der persönlichen Einstellung und natürlich den Anforderungen. Wer nur auf Forstwegen unterwegs ist wird von den Vorteilen eines Fullys natürlich weniger haben als ein Singletrailfan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (13. Dezember 2010)

Und Rohloff ohne Kettenspanner.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Dezember 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> touren mit nem hardtail gestalten sich aber kräfteschonender.





das kann ich so nicht bestätigen !
vielleicht wenn es nur in der Ebene auf glatten Böden entlang geht, aber sobald auch nur etwas mountainbiken dabei ist und der Untergrund entsprechend ruppiger wird, kann das Fully bei gleicher Fahrweise seine Vorteile ausspielen. 
Die 0,5-1,5kg Mehrgewicht bei vergleichbarem Aufbau merke ich hier weniger aber bei langen Touren von 60-70km bin zumindest ich hinterher beim HT deutlich platter. Nicht nur weil der Körper alle Erschütterungen selbst federn muss oder man viel mehr im Stehen fahren muss, auch da es mental mehr anstrengt immer eine saubere Linie zu fahren wo man mit dem Fully einfach drüberprügeln kann.



Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich bin mit dem neuen hardttail meine  feierabendtour so gefahren wie mit dem fs.. nach der tour hatte ich ne  durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 3km/h mehr.



ich habe die letzten Jahre über meine Touren Buch geführt und im Mittel  lässt sich an der Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit nicht ablesen mit welchem  Bike ich meine Hausrunde gefahren bin. 
Da ist die Tagesform, der Trainingszustand oder der Zustand des  Untergrunds (trocken, matschig, verschneit,...) deutlich besser  erkennbar. 

Vor ein paar Jahren als ich mein erstes Fully gekauft hatte, habe ich  mir mal die Mühe gemacht meine damalige Strecke (damals noch sehr CC  lastig) mit einem HAC4 auf mehreren Tagesrunden noch genauer zu "analysieren" weil ich wissen  wollte mit was ich schneller bin. 
Ergebnis war: mit dem Ht bei technisch einfachen bergauf Strecken und  auf schnellen einfachen Abfahrten (je Forst-Autobahn) aber in der  Geschwindigkeit auf der Strecke insgesamt sehr schwankend. Mit dem Fully  gleichbleibender und auf den technischen Abfahrten und Trails deutlich  schneller. Topspeedwertung ging zu 70-80% ans HT. Zeitlich lag ich aber  immer im gleichen Bereich, die Wertung ging 50:50 aus. Allerdings war  ich nach der HT Runde ziemlich platt, beim Fully aber nicht


----------



## rmfausi (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo an alle,
beim Stöbern im Netz und im IBC-Forum bin ich auf den Summitrider HT Rahmen gestossen. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen/anderen Rahmen für meinen Singlespeeder, der mir eigentlich zu gross ist (Oberrohr 600/CC Race GGeometrie). Ich hätte ein paar Fragen zu dem Rahmen: Ist es möglich den Rahmen als SSP Bike ohne Kettenspanner aufzubauen? Meine Hausrunden kann ich ganz gut mit dem Single fahren und würde daher den Summitrider als SSP aufbauen. Ein Sorglosbike eben.   

@Björn_U.
Ich werde wie Du auch eine 115mm Reba erstmal einbauen. Nach deiner Einschätzung ist 115mm aber etwas zu kurz. Du bist aber mit dem Rad ansich doch recht zufrieden, was man so liest. Deine Körpermaße sind so wie meine, ich hätte gerne was kleines wendiges und würde gerne den Rahmen in M nehmen oder ist der doch ein bisschen zu klein? Was meinst du? Ist das sinnvoll?

Ich wünsche allen schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Dezember 2010)

ja ich bin sehr zufrieden
aber man (ich ) fühlt dass der Rahmen nach mehr FW giert 
Rhein-Neckar Kreis hört sich nicht nach allzu weit weg an, kannst gerne für ne Probefahrt mit dem L Rahmen vorbeikommen, noch ist die Reba drinnen


----------



## rmfausi (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Bjoern,

danke für das Angebot zur Probefahrt würde ich auch gerne annhemen, aber dieses Jahr kann ich leider nicht mehr. Könntest Du auch noch in der 1.-2. Januarwoche? Wäre toll 

Die genaue Adresse können wir per PN austauschen, Ok?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Januar 2011)

sooooo, nach der Probefahrt von rmfausi und anschließendem Umbau am Samstag hier mal ein (erster) schneefreier Fahrbericht mit dem zu 99,9% finalen Aufbau 


Erstaufbau 




und aktuell wie es auch erst einmal für eine ganze Weile bleiben wird




geändert wurden:
alte Reba raus -> Sektor SoloAir mit 140mm FW rein
XT Schaltwerk & XT Shifter raus -> Sram X9 und X9 Trigger rein
Mudflap & RRP Neoguard montiert 
Maxxis Ardent 2.25 gegen Nobby Nic 2.25 getauscht da ich die Ardent auf losem Sand und Laub einfach schei$$e fand
aufgrund des notwendigen Adapter von PM (Gabel) auf IS (Bremszange) musste ich vorne eine 203mm Scheibe montieren. Die Elixir Leihgabe aus dem Fully harmoniert super mit der alten Magura Louise FR. Ich konnte keine Verschlechterung feststellen.
Syntace Little Joe auf die Sattelstütze geschoben da es mich nervte wenn man den Sattelschnellspanner aufmacht, dass die Sattelstütze runterrauscht

Partliste sieht nun wie folgt aus
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider Alu
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 75mm
Griffe: Syntace Moto
Gabel: Sektor SoloAir RL, mit Poplook 
Steuersatz. Acros Ai22
Kurbel & Innenlager: SLX 3 fach
Pedale: Acros A-Flat
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu 400mm + Little Joe
Sattel: Flite Gel
Sattel & Schnellspanner: irgendwelche No-Name Teile
Umwerfer: SLX
Schaltwerk & Shifter: Sram X9 (9 fach von 2010)
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR (2004), vorne 203mm mit Avid Elixir G3 Scheibe + hinte 180mm original 
Naben: Hügi 240 (Vorgänger der DT240S)
Felgen: DT EX4.1d
Speichen: DT Comp (+ schwarze Alunippel)
Reifen: Nobby Nic 2.25 (wg. der schmalen Felge leider nur 2.25) tubeless montiert mit NoTubes Rimstrip & Milch

Gesamtgewicht mit der Ausstattung: 11,7kg (inkl Halterungen von GPS & Tacho)



Wie erwartet wird die Front mit der längeren Gabel nun etwas leichter, allerdings sehr viel weniger als ich befürchtet hatte. Auch ohne absenkbare Gabel hat man an Steigungen den nötigen Druck auf dem VR.  20-24% Steigung gehen jedenfalls ohne Balanceakt um das Vorderrad auf dem Boden zu halten. Da geht das Bike genauso gut hoch wie vorher auch. Wer es provoziert kann natürlich auch im Wheelie hochkurbeln 
Womit ich gleich beim größten Spaßgewinn bin !
Mit der 140er Gabel lässt sich das Bike jetzt sehr einfach in den Wheelie oder den Manual bringen, selbst für so Fahrtechnikkrüppel wie mich 
Das aktiv biken macht jedenfalls tierisch Laune, selbst bei den heutigen schlechten Wegeverhältnissen (teils tiefer Matsch, rutschige Wurzeln, etc.) hatte ich sauviel Spaß. Auch das Absurfen von 1-3 Treppenstufen geht nun deutlich einfacher/besser und an längeren Treppen  kommt deutlich weniger Überschlaggefühl auf (hatte heute bis zu 12 in Sandstein gehauene hohe Stufen am Stück)
Das 140mm Federweg auf normalen Abfahrten auch mehr Spaß machen als 115mm dürfte klar sein. Witterungsbedingt bin ich heute eher etwas zurückhaltend gefahren und habe die Gabel noch nicht an ihre Grenze gebracht, aber da muss man es wahrscheinlich schon derbe krachen lassen

Für mich ist das AM Hardtail nun die optimale Ergänzung zum AM Fully
Hardtail typisch muss man zwar immer noch sauberere Linien fahren aber das kommt einem auch auf dem Fully zu gute 
Mit dem AM Hardtail deckt man einen großen Einsatzbereich ab. Gewichtsfetischisten werden u.U. nicht so glücklich, dafür ist der Rahmen allein schon "schwer" aber wer ein unkompliziertes Fahr & Spaß Hardtail sucht kann hier zuschlagen.

Gruß Björn

hier noch ein paar Impressionen (alter & neuer Aufbau)


----------



## rmfausi (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Björn,
schön zu hören das es mit der Sektor mehr Spass macht als mit der Reba. Hast Du was an der Wendigkeit bemerkt, oder brauchst Du noch ein paar Ausfahrten dafür?  
Gruss Rainer


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Januar 2011)

Hi Rainer

die Wendigkeit ist nur ganz minimal "schlechter" geworden, aber das habe ich auch nur an drei Spitzkehren bemerkt die im Anstieg auf meiner Hausrunde liegen. Das nun deutlich leichtere spielerische Fahren macht das aber mehr als wett, da man z.B. in der Spitzkehre die Front nun einfach kurz an und in die Kurve heben kann.
Subjektiv würde ich sagen es ist nur der Wendekreis minimal etwas größer geworden, dafür gewinnt man insgesamt an Spritzigkeit
Mir macht es so mehr Spaß  

Gruß Björn


----------



## shibby68 (3. Juli 2011)

Hat zufällig jemand den Testbericht über das Summitrider und könnte mir den per Mail schicken?

Wäre super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da...tom (3. Juli 2011)

klaro, schick mir deine Adresse


----------



## shibby68 (4. Juli 2011)

hi tom, danke dir. 
das liest sich ja schonmal gut. 
das am-fully ist allerdings auch recht interessant. ist von euch schonmal jemand beide gefahren und kann was dazu sagen?
einsatzgebiet wären touren mit technischen trails.

gruss
shibby


----------



## BaerLee (25. Juli 2011)

Fahre einen Summitrider, macht super viel Laune das Gerät!

Allerdings hätte ich noch was für die nächste Evolutionsstufe des Rahmens:
Eine Kabelführung für eine versenkbare Sattelstütze mit Remote.
Sieht sehr yps-mäßig aus, wenn man an die clean verlegten Leitungen am Oberrohr noch eine zusätzliche "dranstrapst". Gewichtsmäßig sollte das zu vertreten sein.


----------



## shibby68 (25. Juli 2011)

habe mir auch ein summitrider bestellt, kommt wohl nächste woche. 
ich bin gespannt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Juli 2011)

BaerLee schrieb:


> Allerdings hätte ich noch was für die nächste Evolutionsstufe des Rahmens:
> Eine Kabelführung für eine versenkbare Sattelstütze mit Remote.



da mache ich gerne noch weiter.....


 die genannte zusätzlichen Leitungsführung
 Ausfallende für 12x142 (X12) Steckachse, gerne auch wechsel und verschiebbare Ausfallenden, damit so Sachen wie Singlespeed oder eine Rohloff einfacher machbar sind und man auch die Kettenstrebenlänge verstellen kann
 stabilerer Schaltaugentyp (z.B. das zu X12 passende von Syntace)
 ISCG Aufnahme (für Hammerschmidt oder Kettenführung)
 PM Bremsaufnahme hinten (ich weiß ist umstritten, ich finde es aber besser als IS)
 Wegfall der Flaschenhalteraufnahme im Sitzrohr für eine tiefer versenkbare Sattelstütze (wenn man keine Variostütze hat/will/mag)
 unbedingt wieder Elox anbieten, gerne auch farbig und RAW als Rahmen"farbe" wird auch immer beliebter (würde ich allerdings nur mit klarer Pulverbeschichtung nehmen)
tapered oder 1.5" Steuerrohr  (aber nur wenn auch die Gabelfreigabe auf min 160mm erhöht wird)
 denn so etwas kommt zur Eurobike u.a. von Alutech und Fatmodul


----------



## Fridosw (9. November 2011)

Hi,
ich habe mal eine kleine Bitte an alle Summitrider-Besitzer.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Bildern eines Aufbau in Verbindung mit einem Summitrider-Rahmen in der Größe M sowie der Größe XXL. Wenn jemand so nett ist, hier mal ein Foto von der Seite zu posten wäre Ihm mein immerwährender Dank sicher. Das Auge kauft ja schlieslich auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (9. November 2011)

zum thema summitrider...

und auf jeden fall eine momentabstützung am heck! mein rahmen ist mal fein im arsch. und auf meine mails wird auch nicht geantwortet bei ta24.

(geil is der rahmen trotzdem!)


----------



## Bavragor (14. November 2011)

Wahrscheinlich wird dir nicht geantwortet, weil es den Rahmen so wies aussieht nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. November 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird dir nicht geantwortet, weil es den Rahmen so wies aussieht nicht mehr gibt.



oha !
zumindest ist er derzeit auf der Homepage nicht mehr zu finden
würde mich interessieren warum genau ?
also ob was neues kommt, es nur nicht lieferbar ist oder sie anhand der Probleme bei manchen die Notbremse gezogen haben


----------



## rmfausi (14. November 2011)

Dann bin ich auch mal gespannt was diese Woche bei mir mit der Post ankommt. Vielleicht wars wirkliche eine Notbremse seitens Transalp.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. November 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird dir nicht geantwortet, weil es den Rahmen so wies aussieht nicht mehr gibt.



krass, gestern abend war der noch drinne...

neja, nichts desto trotz ruf ich die woche dort noch an.


----------



## Oliver Kraiker (15. November 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> krass, gestern abend war der noch drinne...
> 
> neja, nichts desto trotz ruf ich die woche dort noch an.


 
Hallo zusammen,

am vergangenen Samstag erhielt ich noch ein neues Schaltauge für meinen Summitriderrahmen.
Wobei ich sagen muß, es handelt sich bei mir auch schon um den zweiten Rahmen. Beim ersten Rahmen riss die linke Sattelstrebe an der Schweisnaht. Der Rahmen wurde aber unverzüglich getauscht.
Es wäre schade, wenn es diesen Rahmen nicht mehr gibt.
Aber was passiert mit den Rahmen/Bikes, die momentan noch von Kunden gefahren werden ??? Und vor allem, warum ist der Rahmen bei Transalp nicht mehr im Programm ??


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. November 2011)

und damit sind wir zu viert mit genau dem gleichen Schadensbild !
so langsam bin ich froh keinen weiteren bekommen zu haben....


----------



## Oliver Kraiker (15. November 2011)

Das beunruhigt mich jetzt schon ein bisschen. Zudem, da Transalp den Rahmen komplett aus dem Programm (lt. Homepage) genommen hat.
Es wäre schön, wenn sich Transalp selbst dazu äußern würde, somit kann irgendwelchen Spekulationen oder Verunsicherungen vorgebeugt werden.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, der Rahmen macht nach wie vor sehr viel Spaß! 
Auch der Service und die Kundenbetreuung bei Transalp ist vorbildlich.


----------



## Yatahaze (15. November 2011)

Hm, angesichts von vier Summitrider-Fahrern die bereits defekte Rahmen hatten wäre es natürlich interessant zu wissen, wie viele Summitrider überhaupt so durch die Gegend fahren


----------



## Opachakka (18. November 2011)

Oh Ooooh!
Durch Zufall lese ich hier von defekten am geliebten Summitrider Rahmen. Ich fahre auch so ein Modell. Kann mir mal jemand beschreiben, wo die Schwachstelle liegt?
Ist es im Bereich der IS2000 Aufnahme, oder an der Sitzrohr-Sitzstreben Schweißnaht?
Menno, endlich mal ein Hardtail mit ordentlich Reifenfreiheit und dann solche Meldungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (18. November 2011)

ja, leider.... der rahmen ist wirklich toll.. wenn da nicht diese geschichte wäre 

das problem wird auftreten zwischen sitzrohr und sitzstreben. da wirst du irgendwann risse oberhalb der schweissnaht feststellen. eventuell auch zwischen sitzrohr und oberrohr. und alles auf der linken seite.


----------



## Squealer (23. November 2011)

Leute Leute Leute...

Bei welcher Firma gibt es denn keine Probleme mit Rahmenbrüchen? Hört man doch überall.

Davon angesehen haben die den Rahmen rausgenommen, weil nur noch wenige auf Lager sind und die neue Charge erst im Frühjahr eintreffen wird.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. November 2011)

da muss ich jetzt doch mal genauer werden
Transalp äußert sich ja nicht dazu.... 



Squealer schrieb:


> Bei welcher Firma gibt es denn keine Probleme mit Rahmenbrüchen? Hört man doch überall.


tut man das wirklich ?
zur Regelmäßigkeit gehört es jedenfalls nirgends und wenn es Probleme gibt werden durchaus auch mal betroffene Rahmenchargen zurückgerufen. 
Außerdem sind 3-4 gerissene Rahmen bei einem Groß Hersteller wie z.B. Cube IMHO auch ganz anders zu werten wie 3-4 gerissene Rahmen bei einem so kleinen Hersteller, der eine doch eher überschaubare Stückzahl verkauft (hat).
Zumal nun feststeht, dass (fast) 100% der hier im Forum gezeigten/bekannten Summitrider Rahmen betroffen sind und alle, unabhängig von der Fahrweise, dem Fahrergewicht, dessen Größe oder des Gesamtaufbaus, an genau der gleichen Stelle kaputt gehen. 
Das ist schon sehr auffallend und für mich nach ja schon zwei kaputten Rahmen kein Zufall mehr !
Meine beiden Rahmen sahen jedenfalls nach jeweils ziemlich genau 600km gleich aus. Der Riss an der Schweißnaht Sitzstrebe/Sattelrohr war bei beiden nahezu 1:1 gleich. Und sorry, aber 600km Laufleistung sind auch für einen AM Hardtailrahmen zu wenig, zumal der noch nicht einmal richtig hart hergenommen wurde !

Wenn ich bedenke das ich überlegt hatte mit dem angenehm leichten Bike dieses Jahr eine ~300km/7000Hm Großglockner Umrundung zu fahren (die dann leider aus beruflichen Gründen ausgefallen ist)... da wäre ich aufgrund meiner wenigen Zeit für solche Aktionen wahrscheinlich auf 180 gewesen, wenn ich es wegen so etwas hätte abbrechen müssen. Von schlimmerem ganz zu schweigen.



Squealer schrieb:


> Davon angesehen haben die den Rahmen rausgenommen, weil nur noch wenige auf Lager sind und die neue Charge erst im Frühjahr eintreffen wird.


das glaube ich erst wenn sie unverändert wieder auf der HP auftauchen,
denn wenige auf Lager ist nicht gleich "nicht mehr lieferbar" !

Ich würde es begrüßen wenn sich Transalp hierzu auch entsprechend äußern würde !

Denn ich bekomme immer mal wieder Anfragen per PN was mit meinem Rahmen los sei und warum. Der rote Rahmen ist scheinbar doch vielen hier aufgefallen gewesen, schick war er ja schon.... 
Derzeit kann ich aber nicht mehr dazu sagen als das er zweimal (!) nicht wirklich lange gehalten hat. Was ich zur Frage ob ich ihn trotzdem empfehlen kann sage/schreibe, kann sich jeder an 2 Fingern abzählen.


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (27. November 2011)

Schon Krass, was man hier so ließt und schade, dass gar keine Rückmeldung von TA kommt. Ich arbeite selber bei einer asiatischen Firma und weiß wie schwer es ist informationen gerade im Fall einer Reklamation zu bekommen, aber selbst wenn TA keine Rückmeldung vom Hersteller bekommt, können Sie ja eine Rückmeldung geben, wie der Stand ist, damit die Kunden wissen, dass sich um das Problem gekümmert wird.

Mhh eigentlich gefiehl mir der neue leichte Rahmen ganz gut, aber wenn man über die Schwierigkeiten ließt, die bei dem"schwereren" "robusteren"  AM Rahmen sind überlege ich es mir doch zwei mal ob ich da zuschlag.


----------



## DirtMTB (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

ich wollte mir den Rahmen ordern und hatte nachgefragt bei Transalp warum der nicht mehr auf der Seite ist. Antwort war, das die Charge verkauft sei und der Rahmen erst nächstes Jahr ab März / April wieder lieferbar sei.

hm ... da muss ich wohl mal drauf rumdenken ob ich mir den wirklich order 

Gruß Jan


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (7. Dezember 2011)

Würd ich lassen DirtMTB. Am Anfang war das auch das Argument, dass sie mir zukommen ließen.

Nachdem ich sie aber direkt auf die immer wieder auftretenden Rahmenprobleme angesprochen hab, kam keine Antwort mehr, obwohl mir am darauffolgenden Montag der ENDGÜLTIGE Kostenvoranschlag bzw. Angebot zugeschickt werden sollte. 

Ich war also schon 1-Klick vom Bestellen entfernt und nachdem darauf keine Antwort mehr kam, habe ich 1 und 1 zusammengezählt und von nun an kann mich TA24 am Arsch lecken!


----------



## DirtMTB (7. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Tipp 

ich guck mal nen bissl bei Ragley


----------



## hoelzi (25. August 2012)

Verkauft


----------

